# Split pigs feet



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I was wondering about feeding my dogs pigs feet as a treat. Just something for them to nom on. Was wonder what anyone else thinks since my dogs are not on raw yet.. has anyone else given these as treats?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I give them to my pups as a chewy but they are raw fed from the moment the start weaning so they are used to raw meat and far. It might cause stomach problems in a kibble or can fed dog who isn't used to such a fatty treat. Frozen chicken feet are also a favorite.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to give them to my dog when she was on kibble and she was fine. But, I started her off as a pup eating every type of food, so she's likely to be more of a garbage guts than most dogs. She eats a whole pig trotter now, toe nails and all, but as a meal, not a snack. We've never had any problems at all as far as digestion and stuff goes, but, I have read on here that some other people's pup's get bad gas......


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yep I feed them to my dog when I remember to get them unpickled (pickled is the standard here), my hound enjoys them as a snack. Pork does make him farty though!!


----------

